
Most Female and Male Occupations Since 1950 - yoloswagins
https://flowingdata.com/2017/09/11/most-female-and-male-occupations-since-1950/
======
pnako
What a horrendous way to show this data. The whole point of data visualization
is to visualize the data, but in this case it's just showing colorful bubbles
and you have to hover over every single one to know the actual occupation.

It also shows data below 0% and above 100%.

